# Masks wearing being reinstated



## Aneeda72 (Jul 16, 2021)

As the third wave, with the Delta form of the virus hits us, mask wearing is coming back for both the vaccinated and the not vaccinated.  We planned to go see our daughter in Texas but travel restrictions are coming back as well, so idk.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 16, 2021)

Deaths and hospitalizations are going up in most of the USofA as the non vaccinated catch a virus they don’t believe in and get sick.  So sad.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Jul 16, 2021)

Well, I've already had it.

But if I need to wear a mask when I go somewhere, I'll do it. We've got a whole box of masks. Not a big deal for me.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 16, 2021)

A possible good thing about politicians once again ordering masking and/or, God forbid, lockdowns might be their subsequent removal from office for sheer stupidity.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> A possible good thing about politicians once again ordering masking and/or, God forbid, lockdowns might be their subsequent removal from office for sheer stupidity.


If our politicians were removed for being stupid, in general, we would have none


----------



## Judycat (Jul 16, 2021)

I don't care anymore. I just keep one in my pocket when I go out.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 16, 2021)

I was getting ready to hang up my mask on the 4th of July but decided to keep wearing it when I'm out running errands.

I was amazed on Sunday morning when I made a Walmart run that I was one of only two or three people in the building with a mask.

Most people I see in other area businesses still wear masks. 

I've also noticed a few people wearing a mask over their chin leaving both mouth and nose exposed.  I'm not sure what that's about.

IMO wearing a mask is a small price to pay if it helps to keep me from having to fight for every breath.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 16, 2021)

I sometimes wear the mask on my chin because I forget it's there.  I'm perfectly willing to mask up indoors.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 16, 2021)

Noting that masks mostly don't work and can cause serious problems, I won't be masking up.  Should stores I frequent start requiring masks, I will just quit patronizing them and get stuff online.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 16, 2021)

I still wear mine when I go into a store, etc.  My PCP still requires them in his office. No big deal.

edited to add:  we are both fully vaxxed


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2021)

Many of the stores and office buildings around here have signs saying, "Please wear a mask unless you are vaccinated."  So most people are not wearing masks.  I don't wear one any more.  Aunt Bea, probably most of the people you see without masks have been vaccinated.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2021)

Devi said:


> Well, I've already had it.
> 
> But if I need to wear a mask when I go somewhere, I'll do it. We've got a whole box of masks. Not a big deal for me.


We're both fully vaccinated, but if mandatory we will wear our masks again indoors.  I keep one of mine in my pocket every single day, easy access if needed for any reason.  The new coronavirus seems to be morphing constantly, and the experts are trying to keep up with it.  Those who refused to get vaccinated for no valid reason, are just making things worse.  My neighbor down the block is sickly and under medications, she cannot receive any vaccinations from what I understand from talking to her husband, he got the J&J, same as my husband and with no side effects.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO wearing a mask is a small price to pay if it helps to keep me from having to fight for every breath.


Wise lady, well said.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 16, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> We're both fully vaccinated, but if mandatory we will wear our masks again indoors.  I keep one of mine in my pocket every single day, easy access if needed for any reason.  The new coronavirus seems to be morphing constantly, and the experts are trying to keep up with it.  Those who refused to get vaccinated for no valid reason, are just making things worse.  My neighbor down the block is sickly and under medications, she cannot receive any vaccinations from what I understand from talking to her husband, he got the J&J, same as my husband and with no side effects.


I keep packages of mask in my car and a couple in a pocket or purse.  Even though they are no longer required for us as we are vaccinated if the store is busy we mask up or don’t go in.  Infections are rising in every state and the deaths are 244 a day.  .


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2021)

Since March of 2020,  I don't ever remember leaving home without my mask on,  not once.  

Rules keep changing weekly,    but I'm going to continue wearing my mask everywhere.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Deaths and hospitalizations are going up in most of the USofA as the non vaccinated catch a virus they don’t believe in and get sick.  So sad.


Unfortunately, here its' been reported that 47 % of the C-19 victims this week ( and the numbers infected are rising rapidly).. are people who have had the vaccination...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Since March of 2020,  I don't ever remember leaving home without my mask on,  not once.
> 
> Rules keep changing weekly,    but I'm going to continue wearing my mask everywhere.


Me too... we have 'freedom day '' on Monday.. people will only be required to wear masks on public transport and Hospitals..but i will continue to wear them in stores, and any areas where there are crowds..even if that means outside, where we have never been mandated to wear them...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I keep packages of mask in my car and a couple in a pocket or purse.  Even though they are no longer required for us as we are vaccinated if the store is busy we mask up or don’t go in.  Infections are rising in every state and the deaths are 244 a day.  .


yep I have masks in every bag, in my glove compartment .. I'll grab a new one out of the hall cupboard on the way out of the door and put it into my pocket  for quick access  to save me fumbling for one in my bag if I'm in a hurry etc...

I have Hand sanitiser in the car , and bags too...despite them saying it's not transferred through surfaces..I'm taking no chances...

I also have several different styles and types of masks.. from cloth with filters... to disposable, and I'm pedantic about disposing of a mask once I've used it ...


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 16, 2021)

Just a quick note of an article In Infection Control Today entitled Cloth Masks are Useless Against Covid-19. To the extent the article is correct, one may be reminded of the day when "experts" prescribed wearing an asifetida bag to ward off a serious illness.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Unfortunately, here its' been reported that 47 % of the C-19 victims this week ( and the numbers infected are rising rapidly).. are people who have had the vaccination...




Hearing the same thing here   ... vaccined  people  are a good percentage of the new cases around this area.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Just a quick note of an article In Infection Control Today entitled Cloth Masks are Useless Against Covid-19. To the extent the article is correct, one may be reminded of the day when "experts" prescribed wearing an asifetida bag to ward off a serious illness.


I often double mask depending where I am..if I'm in a high risk area for example.... with a disposable mask, topped with a cloth mask with a filter...

I know you're an anti -masker Jon, but I've got lung issues and I haven't had the vaccine so I do my best to keep safe...


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Unfortunately, here its' been reported that 47 % of the C-19 victims this week ( and the numbers infected are rising rapidly).. are people who have had the vaccination...


What it's going to come down to eventually is this, they will have to admit they don't have a solution to this virus and will end up doing what has always been done for millenia when dealing with a pandemic which is to allow people to live, work, etc and let the chips fall where they may.

This vaccine was experimental and they can hang any name on it they want with FDA approval. It doesn't mean a thing. It was an experiment and everyone who participated was sort of a guinea pig in said experiment. It failed. If fully vaccinated people are getting sick then what is the point of vaccinating the world?


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I often double mask depending where I am..if I'm in a high risk area for example.... with a disposable mask, topped with a cloth mask with a filter...
> 
> I know you're an anti -masker Jon, but I've got lung issues and I haven't had the vaccine so I do my best to keep safe...


I am not an anti-masker!  What I try to do is point out the fact that they they're not the protection people think they are.   If people want or feel they need to wear them for whatever reason, then fine.  I am not one of those people and I try not to use things that mostly don't work and can cause harm.  If you're going to mask up a lot, you might want to have  your masks tested after some use to understand what's breeding in them..


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2021)

Where have they reinstated the mask mandate? In what countries? In what states? Thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I am not an anti-masker!  What I try to do is point out the fact that they they're not the protection people think they are.   If people want or feel they need to wear them for whatever reason, then fine.  I am not one of those people and I try not to use things that mostly don't work and can cause harm.  If you're going to mask up a lot, you might want to have  your masks tested after some use to understand what's breeding in them..


Oh I don't wear them long enough to have anything breeding in them that might harm me I'm sure.

Mostly disposables.. but my cloth masks are new and  or washed in high temps as soon as I come home...

I'm not anti ..anti-maskers either, I feel that people should do what they feels is best for them but I have to protect myself against  that... as best as I can..


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yep I have masks in every bag, in my glove compartment .. I'll grab a new one out of the hall cupboard on the way out of the door and put it into my pocket  for quick access  to save me fumbling for one in my bag if I'm in a hurry etc...
> 
> I have Hand sanitiser in the car , and bags too...despite them saying it's not transferred through surfaces..I'm taking no chances...
> 
> I also have several different styles and types of masks.. from cloth with filters... to disposable, and I'm pedantic about disposing of a mask once I've used it ...


I agree I have hand sanitizer in my purse and wipes in my car, they can not make up their minds on the transfer thing


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I often double mask depending where I am..if I'm in a high risk area for example.... with a disposable mask, topped with a cloth mask with a filter...
> 
> I know you're an anti -masker Jon, but I've got lung issues and I haven't had the vaccine so I do my best to keep safe...


But you had Covid so you have some protection at least


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2021)

chic said:


> Where have they reinstated the mask mandate? In what countries? In what states? Thanks.



This in the news  headlines today  ....  https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...e-back-on-in-los-angeles-as-virus-cases-rise/


----------



## Don M. (Jul 16, 2021)

If things keep going the way they are, I expect another major surge of the virus by mid-August....and mandatory masks, etc., in most of the nation.  The combination of people gathering in large numbers, and the reluctance of many to get vaccinated, is a sure indicator that this virus is FAR from being under control.  Some of the hospitals in our area are already seeing numbers of patients approaching the peaks from months ago....and virtually NONE of them have been vaccinated.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 16, 2021)

Yesterday, I was in the bank and was trying to request money orders from the teller. The teller and the customer at the next window were laughing and having a loud outdoor type conversation about Covid and masks. Hello? Not everywhere is fit for a rally. Because of that, my teller couldn't hear me so I bent down and began yelling the amount I needed on the money orders under the plexiglass screen. The two next door quieted down then. I got my stuff and got out of there. Why was I bothering with money orders? Because stupid tax people won't take personal checks anymore. One money order was for effing 42 cents. At that point, if anyone would have said anything to me about masks...POW! Ya save it. I already ordered a new debit card grr.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 16, 2021)

jondouglas wrote"Noting that masks mostly don't work and can cause serious problems, I won't be masking up. Should stores I frequent start requiring masks, I will just quit patronizing them and get stuff online."

and then jondouglas wrote"I am not an anti-masker! " sure sounds like antimasking to me!!!


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 16, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> This in the news  headlines today  ....  https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...e-back-on-in-los-angeles-as-virus-cases-rise/


Since the Delta variant can be transmitted so easily and within 5-10 seconds, isn't eating in a restaurant where you have to remove your mask rather risky? I'd avoid doing it.

The mask mandate article Bonnie posted states you have to wear a mask except while eating indoors. 


https://www.theguardian.com/austral...eed-to-know-about-sydneys-delta-covid-variant


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 16, 2021)

I still wear a mask if not to protect others then to protect myself......


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> But you had Covid so you have some protection at least


Yes,  I did, so  I hope I have..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Since the Delta variant can be transmitted so easily and within 5-10 seconds, isn't eating in a restaurant where you have to remove your mask rather risky? I'd avoid doing it.
> 
> The mask mandate article Bonnie posted states you have to wear a mask except while eating indoors.
> 
> ...


I haven't read Bonnie's link yet.. but here in the UK until now , we've had to wear Masks in all indoor venues including restaurants and Pubs.. etc.. however once seated we can remove the mask while eating and drinking, but if we stand up to go to the loo.. or leave.. we must replace the mask immediately. 

I know, it makes hardly any sense.. but of course no-one could eat wearing a mask..  that was the legal guidance.. but from Monday it will be up to the individual proprietor if he wishes his customers to wear a mask ..in restaurants and bars...The legal guidance as it stands today for Monday ( Freedom day).. is that none will be required except on public transport.. and hospitals..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> jondouglas wrote"Noting that masks mostly don't work and can cause serious problems, I won't be masking up. Should stores I frequent start requiring masks, I will just quit patronizing them and get stuff online."
> 
> and then jondouglas wrote"I am not an anti-masker! " sure sounds like antimasking to me!!!


it's nowt to do with membership length, it's all to do with your post count... ..make more posts and your status will rise...


----------



## Jules (Jul 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yes,  I did, so  I hope I have..


Can you get tested to see if you still have some antibodies?


----------



## Jules (Jul 16, 2021)

In BC, we don’t have to wear masks indoors now, never were required to outdoors.  Any place I’ve gone has about 2/3 of us still wearing them.  Most staff are.  

Medical care places & public transport require masks.  Restaurants are the same as @hollydolly said, only while dining can you have it off.  

We have 80% with their first vaccine, 49% with second.  Our positive cases have dropped radically.  The areas with the lowest vaccine rates are the ones with the most cases.


----------



## win231 (Jul 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Deaths and hospitalizations are going up in most of the USofA as the non vaccinated catch a virus they don’t believe in and get sick.  So sad.


Uh, Aneeda......_it's both the vaccinated *and the non vaccinated* _that are catching the virus.  Which indicates the vaccine's failure.


----------



## win231 (Jul 16, 2021)

chic said:


> What it's going to come down to eventually is this, they will have to admit they don't have a solution to this virus and will end up doing what has always been done for millenia when dealing with a pandemic which is to allow people to live, work, etc and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> This vaccine was experimental and they can hang any name on it they want with FDA approval. It doesn't mean a thing. It was an experiment and everyone who participated was sort of a guinea pig in said experiment. It failed. If fully vaccinated people are getting sick then what is the point of vaccinating the world?


^^^ Reassuring to see that common sense still exists, despite any fear.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 16, 2021)

and to add those vaccinated catching the virus might not be the delta variant type but rather one of the later variants since there have now been 12 of them!!!! caused most likely by unvaccinated people which allows the virus to mutate into a new strain


----------



## Chet (Jul 16, 2021)

If a mask is not complete protection it is at least partial protection of some percentage. Any barrier is better than none. For as often that a retiree like myself goes out in public, it's not a problem.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 16, 2021)

chic said experiment! I dont recall any experiments..........


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Jules said:


> Our positive cases have dropped radically. The areas with the lowest vaccine rates are the ones with the most cases.


I'm just curious, do you have an influx of tourists and other travelers coming for family events, this season?

Our area does, plus local people are traveling to and from other places now, too, (near and far)
so I expect that will shift and add to the case numbers, here.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 16, 2021)

Tried to drive today, a no go, can’t move my leg fast enough to get from the gas to the break.   and it’s way too painful to do as I found out.


win231 said:


> Uh, Aneeda......_it's both the vaccinated *and the non vaccinated* _that are catching the virus.  Which indicates the vaccine's failure.


Yes I know both are getting it.  It’s not a failure, they said and said and said and said and then they said it all again repeatedly.  *94 to 98 percent effective.  

I assume you understood this @win231 So, uh, Win, This means even if you are vaccinated you can still get Covid especially the delta version.  But you have a better chance of survival.  But hey, glad to hear you now believe there is a virus.*

They also said, several times, that NO VACCINE is 100% effective which is why you can get the flu shot and, wait for it, still get the flu . Which is why my husband, who got the pneumonia vaccine, still got pneumonia, was hospitalized, and still had pneumonia for a month. He gets another recheck soon.

stay safe win.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> it's nowt to do with membership length, it's all to do with your post count... ..make more posts and your status will rise...


What status?


----------



## Jules (Jul 16, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I'm just curious, do you have an influx of tourists and other travelers coming for family events, this season?
> 
> Our area does, plus local people are traveling to and from other places now, too, so I expect that will shift and add to the case numbers, here.


Yes, we do.  This is tourist country.  The adjacent province has had dreadful numbers & lax rules and just like every summer, there’re lots of their plates.  While our whole province was in three restricted zones for travel and no out-of-province people permitted, they still came.

So far, the border to the US isn’t open, either direction.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

@Aneeda72
The poster had asked why a member who had joined long after they had,
now has a line, _Senior Member, _or something like that.
(And they don't.)

It isn't actually _status-type status. _


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Jules said:


> So far, the border to the US isn’t open, either direction.


The border between the US and Canada, is not open here either, on/near the East Coast,
but there are so many travelers, within the USA,
that are now not needing any prior requirements, that they'd had in place for about a year.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Remy (Jul 16, 2021)

I have to wear masks at work. At least right now not the N95. Just the blue ones. I haven't stopped wearing a mask when shopping and I don't plan to. I am fully vaccinated since January. 

I had to re-test this morning again (we have been doing weekly for awhile now) because an employee came up positive.

I'd say in my area of California only about 10% are wearing masks at this time and that Delta variant could explode here at any time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

Jules said:


> Can you get tested to see if you still have some antibodies?


I'm not sure... I've heard Doctors say they've had it done, after they contracted C-19 but not sure if I can go and be tested easily..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not sure... I've heard Doctors say they've had it done, after they contracted C-19 but not sure if I can go and be tested easily..


I've just returned from Aldi.. all customers were wearing masks but not one shelf filler was..and they were having  loud conversations with each other across  the aisles  and across the heads of customers..


----------



## officerripley (Jul 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Just a quick note of an article In Infection Control Today entitled Cloth Masks are Useless Against Covid-19. To the extent the article is correct, one may be reminded of the day when "experts" prescribed wearing an asifetida bag to ward off a serious illness.


That article is over a year old; got anything newer to share?


----------



## officerripley (Jul 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I am not an anti-masker!  What I try to do is point out the fact that they they're not the protection people think they are.   If people want or feel they need to wear them for whatever reason, then fine.  I am not one of those people and I try not to use things that mostly don't work and can cause *harm*.  If you're going to mask up a lot, you might want to have  your masks tested after some use to understand what's breeding in them..


What harm do masks cause? I've heard all kinds of goofy claims about the "harm" they cause but do you have any articles stating what the harm actually could be? Just curious.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> What status?


the title under your name on your Avatar.. status within the forum..Senior member, VIP member etc...


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2021)

I wonder if masks, lockdowns, etc. are actually contributing to the problem? When people suddenly come out of lockdown, gather together, stop mask wearing, their own immune responses may not be as healthy anymore as people who have not done these things or as they were before masks and lockdowns? Maybe there is no real Delta variant? Maybe this is the result of what has been done to control the virus and it has backfired in a way they did not expect? Maybe they're just calling it a variant to set people up for lots of setbacks in coming months and years they can't fix and can't explain so they will label that a variant and everyone will buy into the myth? 

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

chic said:


> I wonder if masks, lockdowns, etc. are actually contributing to the problem? When people suddenly come out of lockdown, gather together, stop mask wearing, their own immune responses may not be as healthy anymore as people who have not done these things or as they were before masks and lockdowns? Maybe there is no real Delta variant? Maybe this is the result of what has been done to control the virus and it has backfired in a way they did not expect? Maybe they're just calling it a variant to set people up for lots of setbacks in coming months and years they can't fix and can't explain so they will label that a variant and everyone will buy into the myth?
> 
> Just thinking out loud.


..or Lamda variant which is the variant that's going the rounds now here .. apparently much more infectious than any other.. _apparently._. but if you believe the news today they say that 50,000 people a day are presenting with new symptoms..

What do they expect when they're allowing thousands to attend events like Wimbledon tennis finals , and 60,000 at Wembley FiFa football finals  over the period  of one single day...... when we're still supposed to be in semi lockdown... , 

In fact just today they say the majority of new cases are in the average age group of those who attended the sporting events... and..of course... that means 60,000 plus the Wimbledon 21,000 spectators  every day over the 14 days .. so we're talking a massive 350,000 people in the space of 2 weeks totally un-masked , and at least 1/2  if not more  un-vaccinated..


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2021)

Los Angeles County reinstated the mask mandate yesterday.  Doesn't change anything for me.  Like most others in my area, I'd continued to wear masks when in stores and other indoor public areas anyway.

From the Los Angeles Times: (*bolded emphasis areas within the article are mine*)
https://www.latimes.com/california/...-the-unvaccinaed-with-new-indoor-mask-mandate

_Los Angeles County’s rise in coronavirus cases over the last two weeks poses a unique challenge.

*About 99% of the people getting sick are unvaccinated. Those who have gotten their shots are protected and can get back to normal life after more than a year of pandemic shutdowns.*

Officials have been desperately trying to convince those who have not gotten their shots to do so. But with limited success.  So the county is now requiring everyone — vaccinated and unvaccinated — to wear masks inside public places.

The vaccines are believed to be essentially as effective against the Delta variant as other variants. And so those who got their shots don’t need a mask to protect themselves.

*But officials suspect that unvaccinated people have also stopped wearing masks in indoor public settings and businesses, even though they’re still required to do so.*

So vaccinated people are being asked to make a sacrifice to help slow coronavirus spread among the unvaccinated.

Times data show that 51.8% of all Californians are fully vaccinated to date, though wide regional gaps persist. In San Diego County it’s 57%, in Orange County 54.7%, and in L.A. County 52.2%. The rates are much lower in Riverside County (42.1%) and San Bernardino County (39.2%)

*Community transmission has accelerated dramatically in L.A. County since California fully reopened on June 15.  At that time, the county was averaging 173 new coronavirus cases a day. For the seven-day period that ended Wednesday, the county’s average was 1,077 new cases a day. On Thursday, the county reported 1,537 additional cases.*

Countywide, COVID-19 hospitalizations increased over that same period — from 223 on June 15 to 452 as of Wednesday. Still, cases and hospitalizations are more than 93% below what they were at the peak of the winter surge. And deaths remain at historically low levels, averaging  about seven a day.

Although officials don’t expect hospitals to ever be as stressed with COVID-19 patients as they were during the winter surge, the healthcare system could still be significantly affected if trends continue.

“There is still time to take action and protect people through vaccination, since we are starting from a lower baseline rate,” Dr. Roger Lewis, who directed COVID-19 hospital demand modeling for the L.A. County Department of Health Services, wrote in an email. “It is critically important that everyone eligible for vaccination who has not already been vaccinated does so as quickly as possible.”

The county’s latest order is at odds with both the California Department of Public Health and the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention — both of which continue to maintain that vaccinated people need not cover their faces indoors — and also puts officials in the precarious position of asking the inoculated to forfeit one of the benefits recently enjoyed.

L.A. County got some pushback last month when it recommended mask wearing for everyone indoors. But some other counties are now following suit, and the California Department of Public Health said it  “supports local health departments, like Los Angeles County, making stricter policies based on the conditions in their community.”

A cadre of Bay Area health officials — representing Alameda, Contra Costa, Marin, San Francisco, San Mateo, Santa Clara and Sonoma counties, as well as the city of Berkeley — also issued a recommendation Friday that everyone wear masks indoors while in public places.

Doing so would be “an extra precautionary measure for those who are fully vaccinated” and “ensure easy verification that all unvaccinated people are masked in those settings,” officials wrote in a joint statement.

The new health order goes into effect at 11:59 p.m. Saturday.

Long Beach, which has its own  public health department, will align with L.A. County’s  order.  Pasadena, which also has its own health department, already recommends that everyone — including the fully vaccinated — wear masks in indoor public settings, and the city is “reviewing options for a mandate,” according to a spokeswoman.

The mask rules will essentially revert back to where they were before the county lifted them before the June 15 reopening. At that time, some retailers dropped their mask rules._


----------



## win231 (Jul 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Tried to drive today, a no go, can’t move my leg fast enough to get from the gas to the break.   and it’s way too painful to do as I found out.
> 
> Yes I know both are getting it.  It’s not a failure, they said and said and said and said and then they said it all again repeatedly.  *94 to 98 percent effective.
> 
> ...


I never said there was no virus.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> I never said there was no virus.


Oh, thought you had, sorry


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> the title under your name on your Avatar.. status within the forum..Senior member, VIP member etc...


I thought senior member meant over 70-


----------



## Devi (Jul 16, 2021)

<Nevah mind>


----------



## Colleen (Jul 16, 2021)

Hubby (who's 80) and I (74) haven't ever stopped wearing our masks IF we have to go in any where even though we've been fully vaccinated since February. I don't trust other people. I don't know where they've been or who they've been with. We're just not taking any chances. 

Our town is only 38% vaccinated and the ICU at the hospital is full with the delta variant cases. 

I found an article yesterday about my husband's Ortho doc that operated on him 9 years ago when he fell from a ladder and shattered his ankle. That doctor saved my husband's foot from amputation. Anyway, that doctor had to have a double lung transplant (he's only 51) because he got Covid in December and his lungs were so destroyed that they knew he would die if he didn't have the transplant. It hit him hard and it hit him fast.

Our unvaccinated kids refuse to get vaccinated and a realtor was in our house the other day and said it was all a hoax and Dr. Fauci was a criminal and he was paying China to make the virus to send over here. 

With this kind of mentality, there's no way we will not wear our masks.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2021)

Colleen said:


> and a realtor was in our house the other day and said it was all a hoax and Dr. Fauci was a criminal and he was paying China to make the virus to send over here.


If a realtor wasn't fully vaccinated (with proof) I wouldn't let him/her past my front porch.  (If one was spouting that kind of ignorant nonsense I would have ditched him/her anyway.)


----------



## Colleen (Jul 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> If a realtor wasn't fully vaccinated (with proof) I wouldn't let him/her past my front porch.  (If one was spouting that kind of ignorant nonsense I would have ditched him/her anyway.)


We basically hurried her out the door (mostly because of her spewing political crap) but we were in the back yard (standing away from her more than 6 ft.) most of the time. I sprayed the house with Lysol after she left. She did not sit down any where....and she's definitely NOT getting our listing!


----------



## Devi (Jul 16, 2021)

Colleen said:


> We basically hurried her out the door (mostly because of her spewing political crap)


You would think, as a salesperson, she'd have a better understanding of how to market.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Unfortunately, here its' been reported that 47 % of the C-19 victims this week ( and the numbers infected are rising rapidly).. are people who have had the vaccination...


Yes, I saw that, too. Doctors are saying that natural immunity is working better than _some_ of the vaccines. They said the J&J vaccine is least effective for people over age 50 and have more serious side effects for people under 50, including kids 18 and under.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 16, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> and to add those vaccinated catching the virus might not be the delta variant type but rather one of the later variants since there have now been 12 of them!!!! caused most likely by unvaccinated people which allows the virus to mutate into a new strain


Vaccines don't prevent viruses from developing new strains, natural immunity does. Vaccines target specific virus proteins and B-memory/T-memory in our own B and T cells. Those mechanisms don't change when a new strain enters your system. Natural immunity will reprogram your B-cells and T-cells to recognize the new strain so that your white blood cells will attack it. The only time this won't happen is if it's a totally different virus, one with no spike proteins, for example...one that isn't a coronavirus.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I thought senior member meant over 70


Would they change it to show our age, say, _every 5 years, or every decade?      (senior, senior-senior, very senior-senior... )_


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Doctors are saying that natural immunity is working better than _some_ of the vaccines. They said the J&J vaccine is least effective for people over age 50


And there is also the interesting article that @hollydolly  posted
Elderly given AstraZeneca's vaccine are less likely to have Covid antibodies than those who had Pfizer's, | Senior Forums

I have wondered if you know what percentage of the vaccinated Brits (or seniors) got which of the vaccines, or got the AZ.

In any case, I hope you don't get any type of covid again, Holly.
Same for others of us.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 16, 2021)

Kaila said:


> In any case, I hope you don't get any type of covid again, Holly.
> Same for others of us.


Those who do get reinfected are now having relatively mild symptoms and something like only .03% of them need hospitalization.


----------



## Remy (Jul 16, 2021)

Devi said:


> You would think, as a salesperson, she'd have a better understanding of how to market.


Yeah, what a drip. To say the least. Whoops, lost that listing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 16, 2021)

I just saw on the news Florida is the hotbed for the new infections. Seems to me masks were laughed at by their governor. Missouri is also in trouble. Don't say we did not warn you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 16, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I just saw on the news Florida is the hotbed for the new infections. Seems to me masks were laughed at by their governor. Missouri is also in trouble. Don't say we did not warn you.


Bet they are not laughing now


----------



## win231 (Jul 16, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> and to add those vaccinated catching the virus might not be the delta variant type but rather one of the later variants since there have now been 12 of them!!!! caused most likely by unvaccinated people which allows the virus to mutate into a new strain


 Yes, when viruses mutate it's because of unvaccinated people. They're also responsible for earthquakes.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Pam (Jul 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not sure... I've heard Doctors say they've had it done, after they contracted C-19 but not sure if I can go and be tested easily..


According to the Government website, in England you can register for antibody test kit if you are over 18 and work in paid adult social care. One of my sons and his partner  had it done months ago. They were also one of the early ones to get their Covid jab. Different criteria for other UK countries.
​


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Unfortunately, here its' been reported that 47 % of the C-19 victims this week ( and the numbers infected are rising rapidly).. are people who have had the vaccination...


Is that just positive tests, or is that people sick enough to be in hospitals?


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Is that just positive tests, or is that people sick enough to be in hospitals?


Important question because lots of people test positive but do not end up requiring hospitalization.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Is that just positive tests, or is that people sick enough to be in hospitals?


They say Hospitalizations are down..and only 3% are being hospitalised, but there's been 68 deaths this week...

Have a look at this interactive Map of England ..with Northern cities  being the hot spots for the Delta variant  , but almost the whole of the UK

_Cases have spiralled over the past few weeks, with scientists blaming the easing of restrictions and young men gathering to watch England's Euro 2020 campaign for the uptick. 

Vaccines have already saved thousands of lives since the third wave began, drastically slashing the proportion of infected patients who are left seriously ill. But jabs aren't perfect, and admissions have been tracking upwards for a fortnight. 

*Almost 560 infected patients are being admitted to NHS wards each day now, compared to fewer than 100 before the Indian Delta variant took off in mid-May. The current trend in figures is above some of the gloomiest estimates from SAGE, who warned hospitalisations could breach 4,000 a day in August. *_








_
_
The below areas have identified the most Indian 'Delta' variant cases in the country.
PHE only sequences a small proportion of all Covid cases detected, meaning the actual number of infections is likely to be much higher. 

Manchester, (7,032 cases)
Bolton, (6,059 cases)
Leeds, (5,790 cases)
Birmingham, (5,180 cases)
Blackburn (3,972 cases)
County Durham, (3,785 cases)
Wigan, (3,657 cases)
Salford, (3,149 cases)
Liverpool, (3,108 cases)
Newcastle, (2,879 cases)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

Pam said:


> According to the Government website, in England you can register for antibody test kit if you are over 18 and work in paid adult social care. One of my sons and his partner  had it done months ago. They were also one of the early ones to get their Covid jab. Different criteria for other UK countries.
> ​


Yes..I just read this on the NHS website....

_Antibody tests are not widely available yet.

Free antibody tests are currently only available for certain people who:
_

_work in primary care, social care or education_
_are taking part in research_
_You can still have the antibody test if you've had the COVID-19 vaccine.

These tests are to help the NHS and scientists learn more about who has already had the virus and how it has spread in the UK._


----------



## suds00 (Jul 17, 2021)

this is unpredictable.i'd err on the side of caution


----------

